# 1 set training for mass.. whats your opinion?



## boxer-91 (Oct 30, 2009)

hi, had a chest day with a mate who works at the same gym as me and i tried his style of training which is 1 set.

each exercise is just 1 set but more exercises than usual and you hold the rep for longer. for example a chest press would be... for the first 6 reps a powerful push up then bring it down for four seconds then the last 2 reps is the same thing but you bring it down for 8 seconds.

a typical chest day is something like...

flat chest press 1 set

flat chest flyes 1 set

incline press 1 set

incline flyes 1 set

pec dec full reps 1 set

pec dec half reps 1 set

decline bench press 1 set

you would do the same style for each muscle group.

what do you think?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

negative style repetitions can be a good shocker to the system, I have never personally found them good for mass though, more so a cutting excercise where as i would keep the repetitions high and the weight low. Plus that is only 7 sets all together, how many do you usually do? i normally do about 12-15


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

So no warm up sets and straight into one all out heavy set for how many?


----------



## boxer-91 (Oct 30, 2009)

no there is warm up sets i just didnt put them in and 8 reps, i usually do about 12, but just followed his training style today and thats what we covered, but i found i was more tired from training like that.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have tried this and found it was ok but I still prefer doing more sets and little rest between sets as poss. so I get a cardio benefit/effect from my resistance training at the same time. Nothing wrong with the 1 set training as long as your giving it 100% intensity, see how you get on with it.. and make your own judgment in a few months if you want to stick with it. Its good to try new training methods is how you learn what works best 'for you'. Only you can see if its working or not


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not too sure if there is NOTHING wrong with it, for example this type of training will mean the weight will more than likely have to drop, suggest lift being around 70% of max, i would estimate this would drop to around 60%. When lowering or pushing very slowly other muscles (i.e. antagonists) are used in a different way than when pushing fast. I could be wrong but from this I would say this form of training would be more suitable for cutting or going for the hard look. Correct me if I am wrong though, there are a lot more experienced members than me on here


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

1 top set is the way i always train as long as your lifting more weight/ or more reps every workout it'll be fine.

7 chest exercises is too many IMO, though its just 1 set its still really hard.

as for the negatives they should always be controlled but 4 secs then 8 secs will be really draining, you'll be sore the next day. on the last rep or 2 maybe but for all reps HARD WORK. lets us all know how you get on & how you find it.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> I'm not too sure if there is NOTHING wrong with it, for example this type of training will mean the weight will more than likely have to drop, suggest lift being around 70% of max, i would estimate this would drop to around 60%. When lowering or pushing very slowly other muscles (i.e. antagonists) are used in a different way than when pushing fast. I could be wrong but from this I would say this form of training would be more suitable for cutting or going for the hard look. Correct me if I am wrong though, there are a lot more experienced members than me on here


Yup your wrong.You can stimulate growth with one set.(i do) 6/8 sets full body once/twice a week.Exercise is not responsible for "cutting" (which i presume you mean fat loss) that is entirely dependent upon calorific intake.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Yup your wrong.You can stimulate growth with one set.(i do) 6/8 sets full body once/twice a week.Exercise is not responsible for "cutting" (which i presume you mean fat loss) that is entirely dependent upon calorific intake.


What a load of rubbish! sorry but excercise DOES have affect of cutting! You can still consume a decent amount of calories and lose weight, for example if yuo were consuming 3000 calories a day but running for 2 hours a day maintaining a high but safe heart rate you would be burning fat


----------

